# αρπαχτή = (quick and) easy money, fast buck, scam



## nickel (Mar 22, 2008)

Υπάρχει _ένα_ μετάφρασμα που δεν έχω εντοπίσει; Τη μια μού πηγαίνει scam, αλλού easy money, αλλού fast buck κ.ο.κ. Όλα κατά περίπτωση. Βοηθήστε ένα κουρασμένο μυαλό.

Παραδείγματα χρήσης:
Στρατευμένη Τέχνη ή απλά μια αρπαχτή;
παίκτες-μισθοφόρους που έρχονται για μια αρπαχτή
Σκάνδαλο ομολόγων: Η κυβέρνηση συγκαλύπτει την αρπαχτή.
Ένας λαός ο οποίος θεωρεί την αρπαχτή μαγκιά και τρόπο ζωής.
Μερικές παραγωγές είναι πραγµατικά πολύ ακριβές, άλλες φορές υπάρχουν οι «έξυπνοι» της υπόθεσης που σκοπό έχουν την αρπαχτή.
Πανεπιστήμια της αρπαχτής;
...για τη σύγχρονη ελληνική κοινωνία της μίζας, της λούφας και της αρπαχτής
και άλλα πολλά (με τη σημασία του γρήγορου και εύκολου κέρδους, *quick and easy money*).


----------



## Philip (Mar 24, 2008)

Αγαπημένο κ. Κουρασμένο Μυαλό, 
Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει εύκολη θεραπεία για την κατάστασή σας. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις οι γιατροί συμβουλεύουν μακριά από λεξικά και μεταφράσεις, ξεκούραση, και να πηγαίνεις κάθε βράδυ στις 9:30 για ύπνο.

Κατά τα άλλα ο υποφαινόμενος σύμβουλος βρίσκει σωστά όλα τα προτεινόμενα αντίστοιχα, και δεν έχει να προσθέσει τίποτε.

Ειλικρινώς υμέτερος
φίλιπ BA, MA, FCIL. ΛΚΝ, WTF.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2008)

Αν σε κάποια από τα κατατεθέντα παραδείγματα χρήσης περιέχεται και η έννοια της αρπαχτής που κάνει κάποιος περιοδεύων θίασος (δε λέω "μπουλούκι", επειδή εκείνα έβγαλαν και κάνα μεγάλο ηθοποιό), τι λες να εξέταζες και το "barnstorm";


----------

